# Strange Start



## lefty (Oct 15, 2000)

The second race of our local frost bite series was about to begin. At the one minute mark the shape never went down. We were not sure what to do. Suddenly just before the gun sounded we noticed the delay flag flying. The rest of the boats in the fleet started so we went with them. We had discussion amoung the crew as to what to do. Well our skipper made the call and we went back to the line, none of the other boats followed. Sure enough our class flag was still flying and the comittee was in the middle of our new starting sequence. We started and finished by ourselves with a bullet to show for it. Stange start, good results.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Pays to keep an eye on the committee boat, listen to the signals, and read the race circular, eh? More people should do that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Skipper was right. Visual signals take precedence. Pays to know your flags, std procedures and read the SI''s for modifications.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Since the 1 minute lowering is not a timed signal, what was the reason for the delay (I assumed you meant flag AP). It should have had sound signals too!
Sounds like the RC got all the signals messed up!


----------

